# track build



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

*My routed track build*

Here are some pics of the routed track I am finishing up. let me know what you guys think. Also if there is anyone in my area that knows how to rail a track and wants to make a little money let me know i need someone thx [email protected] I live in plainwell Mi.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

VERY fast track!! Looks great


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

You ought to start a thread over at POS too since that is where the previous owners hang out!!


----------

